# Noobie; please help!



## ckjaecks (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello, obviously I am new to this site & would like some insight from the veterans! I am looking to purchase a new subwoofer. I have an older model Sony receiver. This will be in a 10' X 14' carpeted room with 12' vaulted ceiling with 2 regular door frame openings & a double door frame opening leading out of the room. Obviously the SVS brand is popular on this site. I really wasn't looking to spend quite that much & was wondering about people's opinons on the Acoustech BIC H-100 or BIC PL-200?? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance! Kevin


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Kevin. The BIC's have some good reviews. However, for the money I would consider an SVSound sub, or a DIY. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

If you have the capacity to build your own subs that would likely yield the best results for you. I don't have the means (time or tools) personally to do it myself, but some day I will venture into that territory as well.

Otherwise, the BIC looks like a good contender.


----------

